# proper torque on meter base lugs



## kt82 (Jan 28, 2009)

I have a Eaton 200 amp residential base .What is the torque on the lugs 
with 2/0 Cu ?

Bolted or lay-in type terminals and terminal blocks shall have Allen or hex head terminal
screws rated for 150 inch-pounds (17 Newton-meters) tightening torque minimum.


----------



## Kevin_Essiambre (Mar 8, 2017)

kt82 said:


> I have a Eaton 200 amp residential base .What is the torque on the lugs
> with 2/0 Cu ?


There should be a sticker somewhere on the meterbase to tell you that.

Sent from my SM-G920W8 using Tapatalk


----------



## kt82 (Jan 28, 2009)

THE SHEET SAID 45-50 FT/LBS for 2/0 .
I torqued down to 35 and it felt like the aluminum threads were about to strip so I stopped


----------



## Justin_99 (Jan 23, 2017)

It should have said INCH POUNDS! (Not foot pounds!)

Look again. There are 12 inch pounds to 1 foot pound.

FYI - You can also get inch pound socket wrenches and inch pound screw drivers. There are specifications for the tightness of screws on outlets for example. Read the factory pdf on each gizmo.


----------



## kt82 (Jan 28, 2009)

that would explain a lot ,,no wonder no one uses a torque wrench .that would be 4 lbs/ft


----------



## Oso954 (Jun 23, 2012)

Torque wrenches and torque screw drivers calibrated in inch-pounds have been available for years. Some electricians have used them, others have not.

Tests have shown that not using the torque tools results in about a 75% error rate.

The 2017 NEC has changed the language regarding torque. If a torque value is listed, a calibrated torque tool must be used.


----------



## brric (Mar 5, 2010)

I would never torque a meter connection to only four ft-lbs. something seems awry to me.
Perhaps the 45-50 is newton-meters which is about 33 foot pounds.


----------



## kt82 (Jan 28, 2009)

this is what the label on a Home line said


----------



## kt82 (Jan 28, 2009)

here is the attachment?


----------



## Oso954 (Jun 23, 2012)

Torque specs can vary based on amperage, or between product lines of the same mfg. 

I would not assume that the torque listing for a 125 amp Square D panel would have anything to do with an Eaton 200 amp meter base.

If you can't find the listing on the meter base, call Eaton with the model number and ask them.


----------



## busman (Nov 7, 2008)

Most 200A hex connections are 250 in-lb. Most smaller slotted (100A) connections are 50 in-lb. I always use torque tools for anything but device terminals.

Mark


----------

